# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Terrarium Suggestions

## Logan

My American Toad's new Exo Terra terrarium is finnaly coming together. Just today I almost completed it with this new water dish! But I was dissapointed when I found my toad burrowed right into the terrariums fern! D:&lt; So I need some ideas on what plants I can replace it with.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

